# Lilly the cat



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

We have had Lilly for 13 years. She is a good cat but has always been a bit crazy. She pulls all the hair from her belly and inside of thighs so she looks a bit like a plucked chicken. She collects socks, yowling as she carries them through the house, then piles them up and lays on them. She is extremely affectionate. 

Lilly has a lipoma on her side just behind her elbow. Over the years it has grown but in the last year it grew exponentially. I took her today to a friend who is a vet about an hour from us in Newport Beach. He is going to remove the mass and I will hopefully pick her up on Thursday. So if you could all just keep Lilly in your thoughts. Her littermate, Davie, never recovered from anesthesia and died a week later due to liver failure. I am hoping it was not something genetic.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

Good thoughts for Lilly!


----------



## marialydia (Nov 23, 2013)

Thoughts and prayers for a good outcome and easy recovery for Lilly and hugs for you.


----------



## PhoebeAndMe (Dec 25, 2015)

Sending positivity and prayers for a speedy and full recovery for Lily.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Wishing your sweet girl an easy surgery/recovery!


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Just an update: Lily's mass was a cyst. She has been recovering at the hospital. Vet wanted to keep her longer due to her brother's history. She will either come home tonight or Monday. Surgery was Tuesday. Thanks for all the happy thoughts!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Yay, wonderful news!


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

N2Mischief said:


> Just an update: Lily's mass was a cyst. She has been recovering at the hospital. Vet wanted to keep her longer due to her brother's history. She will either come home tonight or Monday. Surgery was Tuesday. Thanks for all the happy thoughts!



Oh gosh, I'm just now seeing this. So glad Lily is okay! I love cats with my whole heart, and I always want them to be okay! 
Please give your Lily a hug for me.... ❤


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

She sounds like a character! Glad the surgery went well and hope she's home soon to collect those socks.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Glad things went well! She sounds like a character, not unlike my dog Lily, who carries shoes throughout the house and creates "shoe gardens."


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Yaaay Lily! We had a Siamese/Himalayan cat for 20 years....she was around for all my babies and kind of the backdrop to everything important that happened in my life. Totally understand the attachment


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

A rapid healing to your darling Lily, N2Mischief! I'm so relieved to read her surgery was successful in every way.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

thanks everyone! That thing was the size of a tennis ball! It had been diagnosed years ago as a lipoma. I thought for sure she had cancer. So nice to get good news for once!


----------

